# spandrel beam



## xagutxu

Hola a todos:

¿Qué es un "spandrel beam" en un edificio? ¿Una placa que se pone para revestir las paredes exteriores, o algo así...?
Gracias.


----------



## alberto magnani

Spandrel beam= viga exterior que se extiende de columna a columna y marca la posición del piso. Soporta el peso de la pared.
Spandrel beam = viga perimetral


----------



## xagutxu

Gracias por tu respuesta, y otra pregunta de menor importancia:

¿"*Deep* spandrel beam", a qué dimensión se refiere?


----------



## alberto magnani

En edificios de más de un piso, la porción de pared entre el 'sill' (alféizar) del segundo piso y el 'head' (dintel) del primer piso es 'spandrel' (antepecho).
En estructuras de acero reforzado, la 'deep spandrel beam' es la viga que cruza esa área.
'Deep' podría referirse a que está empotrada o referirse al 'espesor' de la viga.
'Sill' es alféizar. No es 'umbral', las ventanas no tienen umbral, las puertas sí  lo tienen.


----------



## RIU

alberto magnani said:


> Spandrel beam= viga exterior que se extiende de columna a columna y marca la posición del piso. Soporta el peso de la pared.
> Spandrel beam = viga perimetral


 
¿Esto no es un zuncho?


----------



## tpo

"Spandrel beam" es la viga que da soporte o sirve de antepecho ("spandrel").

"Deep spandrel beam" es una viga cuyo peralte o altura (d) es mucho mayor a la dimension de la base (b), la cual se diseña para dar soporte o servir de fachada. Una viga generalmente se considera de gran peralte (deep beam) cuando la relación peralte/base es de 4 o mayor (d/b>4).

Zuncho (helical or spiral reinforcement) es el nombre que se le da al refuerzo helicoidal en columnas de concreto circulares.


----------



## Phileros

Sin embargo me mató esto: encontré la palabra en un libro de filosofía de la biología, la frase dice así:Spandrels are biological forms (structures or behaviours) that do not directly confer a selective advantage in a given environment, though they arise as the by-products of other forms that were under selection in that environment.


----------



## Jalisco07

Hola, ¿esa frase la has encontrado tal vez en Stephen Jay Gould?

Creo que él acuñó ese sentido para "spandrel", pero no sé si existe alguna traducción competente de la palabra en ese sentido.


----------



## Seraphitus

En efecto, "spandrel" es un término (más que una frase) que utiliza Stephen. J. Gould (junto a Richard C. Lewontin) en un artículo clásico de biología evolutiva (The spandrels of San Marco and the Panglossian paradigm: a critique of the adaptationist programme).
Hace meses que busco una "traducción competente" para el término que Gould & Lewontin utilizan metafóricamente, dándole una connotación "técnica": las zonas o espacios que dejan otros procesos (evolutivos, en este caso) y que aparentemente tienen otra función u objetivo (en el caso de la Catedral de San Marcos, estético) pero que, finalmente, contribuye al proceso principal.

Para complementar, a ver si así encontramos una traducción, una frase en dónde se cita dicho término en este "nuevo sentido técnico":
"Natural selection made the human brain big, but most of our mental properties and potentials may be spandrels—that is, nonadaptive side consequences of building a device with such structural complexity."


----------



## Jalisco07

Muy buen desafío, Seraphitus.

Lo pensaré cuando me reponga de la emoción de ver a España ganar el partido de la Copa. Perdón, pero soy así, un poco populachera.


----------



## Phileros

Jalisco y Seraphitus, en realidad lo encontré en el libro The re-emergence of emergence en un capítulo escrito por Lynn Rotschild en el cual cita a Gould y Lewontin, en ese mismo artículo. Allí dicen que "Spandrels are emergent properties" si vemos la historia evolutiva como procediendo de una adaptación a la siguiente, pero que si miramos a los organismos con la mirada fría del ingeniero, es posible que reconozcamos "spandrels as completely predictable". Es interesante pero mi ignorancia en materia de Biología hace que no encuentre una traducción adecuada. Los dejo. Espero, Jalisco, que se te pase la emoción porque todavía le tienen que ganar a Holanda (contá conmigo para la hinchada). Yo, por mi parte todavía no me repongo de la biaba que nos dieron a nosotros los alemanes. Saludos...


----------



## calpurnia

Bueno, yo he encontrado el famoso *spandrel* de Gould y Lewontin (además de Elizabeth Vrba) en un texto sobre evolución traducido como *exaptación*, claro que el texto es un dechado de anglicismos y malas traducciones... Exaptación, concepto descrito tomando como ejemplo los arcos de la Catedral de San Marcos de Venecia: el espacio entre arco y arco es, en principio, consecuencia de la estr_uctur_a arquitectónica del mismo, pero adquiere una nueva dimensión como lugar de representación artística donde desarrollar figuras, relatos épicos,etc...  Ejemplo biológico de exaptación: las plumas de las aves, que fueron supuestamente seleccionadas por su capacidad para mantener la temperatura corporal y que después han ayudado a volar.


----------



## calpurnia

Otras traducciones: enjuta (arquitectura) y constricción (biología)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constricción_(biología)


----------

